
Show HN: 123Metrics – Privacy centered website metrics - remusnegrota
https://123metrics.com
======
Raed667
I like the idea of removing Google Analytics from my personal website,
especially I only use it to see which pages are being visited most and number
of visitors per month.

However, I'm hesitant to take out my credit-card to try a service without
testing the integration first.

A free tier limited to 1000 or so page visits/mo would help people get
started. Just my 2c

~~~
remusnegrota
You can test it out with a 14 day free trial. You don't need to add your
credit card for this. Only once the trial expires you will have the option to
make a purchase.

I'll consider adding a free tier as well or maybe extend the trial to more
days Thank you for the idea :)

------
remusnegrota
Remus here, the founder of 123Metrics.

I'm a strong believer in the fact that personal data shouldn't be a currency,
that is why I've created an easy and clear analytics solution with which you
can measure your website efficiency and performance using non-intrusive
metrics.

I'm looking forward to all the constructive feedback :)

------
diafygi
"We only use cookies that are necessary for the website functionality. They do
not contain any personal data. You can find out more in our privacy policy."
\- box on pageload with no option except "Got It"

Not a great first impression...

Correct me of I'm wrong, but you only need that box if you share cookie data
with third parties, set third party cookies, or use cookies for non-primary
business purposes (e.g. not just a session token for logged-in page
authentication). So seeing any sort of a box like that indicates that you're
going doing something nefarious and against the key differentiator of your
product (privacy).

Also, the fact that there's no option to decline is a big giant red flag.

~~~
remusnegrota
I will correct you, because you are wrong. You need to let the user know that
you are using cookies, even if it is just a login cookie. Have you read the
privacy policy?

Also, why would I make such an obvious mistake if what you are saying is
correct? By your logic, I should've not put a cookie banner up to be
transparent about the sign in cookie, because I am a criminal mastermind,
nefarious and full of red flags.

You can use the developer console of any modern browser and see that
123Metrics only sets a login cookie needed for site functionality and nothing
else. I explicitly say that in the privacy policy and the fact that no third
parties are involved.

I am a member of the EU. GDPR directly applies to me. Why would I risk a
startup by not being truthful about this?

~~~
diafygi
From the EU Information Provider's Guide[1]:

"Examples of cookies that generally do NOT require consent: ... Authentication
cookies ..."

Also, even if you're correct in needing to have a cookie consent, you're still
missing the decline option.

Finally, and I say this with all possible respect as a fellow entrepreneur who
completely understands that you are pouring huge amounts of time and effort
into this, your response was pretty inappropriate by being so emotionally
charged. You sounded personally offended and reacted by lashing out and
attacking the criticizer. As a startup, you're going to encounter that kind of
criticism very often, so I'd suggest you find a different way of responding to
it.

[1]:
[https://ec.europa.eu/ipg/basics/legal/cookies/index_en.htm#s...](https://ec.europa.eu/ipg/basics/legal/cookies/index_en.htm#section_2)

~~~
remusnegrota
Thank you for coming with constructive feedback in the end. I will review the
cookie law and make the necessary changes.

Your first choice of words was not exactly friendly and sounded very accusing
with no actual ground, so yes I was personally offended because this is my
personal work. I'm working on getting better at not taking it so personally.

Best of luck in all of your endeavors.

